# Hi



## mcremolini (May 18, 2010)

Hi,
my name is Matteo, i'm from Italy and i work for the theatre as composer and guitar player.


----------



## Lex (May 18, 2010)

...hello.

aLex


----------



## lux (May 18, 2010)

Ciao Matteo,
benvenuto su Vi-control.

Luca


----------

